# Where to get quality dog tags?



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

I saw a post awhile ago about a site, and I really loved the designs. I think the user had a dog named Harleigh? I don't remember much about the tags, I just really liked them, and I'd like to get one for my Papillon puppy (and Moses too ).


Thanks!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I like BoomerangTags (http://www.boomerangtags.com/), but I like quiet, high-quality tags that last forever despite hiking, swimming, etc., so their collartags are pretty much my dream come true...those things are silent and indestructible.

I've seen a lot of excellent reviews for Fetching Tags (http://www.fetchingtags.net/) as well, if you prefer a little more style.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I adore K9tags (www.k9tags.com) They are pretty cool, a lot of people have issues with them due to the picture on the front but...I just like em.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

I like www.etsy.com


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

I like Boommerang. Gotta order more, as a matter of fact, because ours have our land line phone number, which we no longer have!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Another vote for Fetching Tags, or go to etsy and search for pet tags, you'll get a gazillion hits.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I like the Red Dingo tags. They're stainless steel, come in various sizes, are guaranteed for the life of the dog and are readable even when they get a lot of abuse! They're thick enough that they are definitely not bendable/breakable. I have them for my dogs and cats. (I buy from this store because it offers free worldwide shipping, but lots of stores sell them - look around for deals.) Here are Crystal, Fynne and Casper's:


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

AKC will not allow a dog with hang tags in the ring. I need ID tags that rivet to the collar. Problem is, most of the rivets that come with these tags are crap (I want a split rivet or rivet and bur). 

I ordered my tags from Omaha Vaccine (Pet Supplies Delivered) and they subcontract tags to PetEdge. The tags are execellent quality and solid brass (not brass plated) and come with split rivets. Inexpensive too IMO.

http://www.omahavaccine.com/product...id=0&itemid=95326A-DS&itemname=Pet+I.+D.+Tags


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Crantastic said:


> I like the Red Dingo tags. They're stainless steel, come in various sizes, are guaranteed for the life of the dog and are readable even when they get a lot of abuse! They're thick enough that they are definitely not bendable/breakable. I have them for my dogs and cats. (I buy from this store because it offers free worldwide shipping, but lots of stores sell them - look around for deals.) Here are Crystal, Fynne and Casper's:


I'm thinking about getting some of these. Are the ones you have pictured the small size?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, they're all the smallest size, which is the size of a nickel (but thicker).


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Elana55 said:


> AKC will not allow a dog with hang tags in the ring. I need ID tags that rivet to the collar. Problem is, most of the rivets that come with these tags are crap (I want a split rivet or rivet and bur).
> 
> I ordered my tags from Omaha Vaccine (Pet Supplies Delivered) and they subcontract tags to PetEdge. The tags are execellent quality and solid brass (not brass plated) and come with split rivets. Inexpensive too IMO.
> 
> http://www.omahavaccine.com/product...id=0&itemid=95326A-DS&itemname=Pet+I.+D.+Tags


FWIW they do allow collartags (from boomerangtags) too, if you want to avoid rivets altogether.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I agree with Shaina, Boomerang Tags are the BEST! Every dog in our house has a Boomerang Tag on their sledding collar. I love it, because they are silent, they can't get caught in the dogs' necklines while they are running, and they never come off. Super-readable and you can fit a lot of info on the tags, too. They're easy to put on, and although not easy to remove, they DO come off with a little effort.


----------



## mdswann (Jan 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cyefkd9vR4o


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Let me ad another vote for Boomerang!


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

We love Boomerang at our house too.


----------



## 3Lab (Jun 4, 2010)

We're a Boomerang tag wearin' household here, too.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Another vote for Boomerang! Both our girls have them and I absolutely love them. They look beautiful and add some "bling" to their collars with out having something hanging off that jingles or gets snagged on stuff.


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

Aggie has military issue dog tags lol. While I think they look cute and her Daddy was quite proud he got them for her, I would much prefer something that didn't hang as much. I would love ot check out the boomerang tags but their website is having issues.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I would love to get boomerang tags but unfortunately they don't make them big enough for the collars Frag wears. They stop at 1in which upsets me, but I guess that's what I get for having a big dog with collars that look proportional.

We go to etsy.com for ours, but I'm checking out those that crantastic posted, too.

OP, the user you're thinking of got Harleigh a fetching tag.


----------



## FrostQ (May 5, 2010)

We recently bought one from Petsmart from TagWorks...stainless steel...seems to be pretty good quality...there was an engraving machine at the Petsmart to do it instantly.

http://www.petsmart.com/search/index.jsp?kwCatId=&kw=id tag&origkw=tag&sr=1


----------

